
I Obtained Satoshi's Treasure Keys 1, 2, and 3 in Minutes - tardigras
https://gist.github.com/johncantrell97/bbab69bbde03d22eb8323fd94cd46db0
======
laurent123456
Some context: [https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/satoshis-treasure-
the-c...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/satoshis-treasure-the-chase-is-
on-for-a-1-million-bitcoin-prize/)

~~~
mirimir
tl;dr - It has nothing to do with Satoshi’s Bitcoin.

------
X6S1x6Okd1st
Odd that they don't sign a message with the wallet they say they are putting
up for stakes.

~~~
fatzeus
Apparently finding the wallet will be one of the later clues.

~~~
X6S1x6Okd1st
To be clear, they can prove that they have access to the keys to a wallet that
has the amount of bitcoin they say they have without giving any information
out as to what the keys to the wallet actually are.

They haven't done that or even said what wallet the keys go to. I'd guess that
this is a hoax.

------
silentsea90
Pardon me if my question is dumb, but why did OP share this methodology? Could
he not have continued with this for the rest of the keys once they are
accessible? Don't you need all of the keys to get a million dollars, or am I
missing something?

~~~
jakob223
The later keys are expected to be harder, so if someone is able to get 400 of
them total, it would be very surprising if they were stuck on one of these
first three.

------
skilesare
I know John Cantrell is a common name, but someone by that name solving this
strange puzzle and that person having such a recent twitter and github
origination date just raises a few hmmmmmms in my head.

------
thetopher
Where was the QR code?

------
chx
Ah yes when the Nakamoto Scheme (name courtesy of
[https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/12/08/bitcoin_ponzi/](https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/12/08/bitcoin_ponzi/)
) begins to run out of steam, of course those with stakes need to do something
to get the scam back on track. And HN fell for it, hook line and sinker.

The Washington Post had it right in 2015 even though they didn't even use the
neologism "hodl":

> \- Hey, do you want to hear about the future? It's a digital currency called
> Bitcoin that lets you spend or move your money online without paying any
> fees. - Sounds great. How does it do that? - Well, Bitcoin saves you money
> by making transactions irreversible. - So ... if I get scammed, I got
> scammed? There's nothing I can do about it? - Yes. - Okay, but is it at
> least easy to use? - The thing is, I don't actually use it. I just hoard it.
> I'm waiting for some greater fools to push up the price by using theirs. -
> Oh. - Yeah. So you should buy some Bitcoins and use yours.

~~~
kryogen1c
My immediate reaction to satoshis treasure hunt is that it feels like a scam.
Is drumming up more interest in bitcoin enough of a goal?

I don't buy that someone spent a million dollars (plus invested time to make
the game) for fun with no way to make money back.

~~~
kbenson
> Is drumming up more interest in bitcoin enough of a goal?

If you have many millions of dollars in bitcoin, or are a consortium that
does, how do you remove any sizable chunk of that money without tanking the
market? One way might be to get people interested, and wanting to buy
bitcoins, which allows bitcoins to be liquidated easier without affecting the
market.

Does this accomplish that, and how large does the amount of money that needs
to be moved need to be before wasting one million worth of it to manipulate
the market with no guaranteed payout becomes worth it? I have no idea. It's a
fun story though, and ultimately, that's what bitcoin is best at. Providing
interesting stories.

~~~
tuesdayrain
Bitcoin has a $12 billion volume in just the last 24 hours. You will need to
sell off quite a few million very quickly to have any significant impact on
the market, even when considering the fact that much of it is being wash
traded.

~~~
duskwuff
> Bitcoin has a $12 billion volume in just the last 24 hours.

According to whose numbers?

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/most-bitcoin-trading-faked-
by-u...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/most-bitcoin-trading-faked-by-
unregulated-exchanges-study-finds-11553259600)

